# Our new Adventure-Beastie



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

After a succession of engine failures, we decided that the old Westy has to go.  Which is actually quite emotional.  And upsetting, because she's now running really well!  However, we have a new van which meets our needs a bit better.  Plus I don't panic at every little noise...

A '95 (actually, I think it's a '94) Toyota HiAce, 2.8D with part time 4wd and low ratio box.  Japanese import.  I'm completely unable to read the owner's manual.  

It's Hideously ugly, has snail like acceleration, stupidly short service intervals, expensive parts and drinks more than Oliver Reed and George Best's secret love child.  But we like it.

A few pics from camping spots from our first trip.


----------



## pughed2 (Nov 2, 2016)

*Matter of opinion*

Dane, I had a 1993 2litre petrol one giving a nice 37 mpg a few years. ago. A pop top, and I reckon they look brilliant.  Did about 10000 miles round France and Spain, and enjoyed every minute. Engine used to get warmish up the mountains, but took only 5 minutes to warm up, then the underslung unit would keep the van like toast for about 5 hours........extra heating not needed.........steve bristol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 2, 2016)

WOW,,,Simply WOW !.

Lovely looking Vehicle being put to FANTASTIC use, & Long may it last, Well done.
So where did you go, How long for & what if any are the things you would change on your vehicle now you've used it ?


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

pughed2 said:


> Dane, I had a 1993 2litre petrol one giving a nice 37 mpg a few years. ago. A pop top, and I reckon they look brilliant.  Did about 10000 miles round France and Spain, and enjoyed every minute. Engine used to get warmish up the mountains, but took only 5 minutes to warm up, then the underslung unit would keep the van like toast for about 5 hours........extra heating not needed.........steve bristol



Wow.  We were getting around 25mpg in the mountains, almost 30 on the motorway @ 60mph.  The weight of the 4wd system won't be helping (no extra drag, it's old school with locking hubs), plus the autobox.  However, it is very pleasant to drive, once up to speed


----------



## mid4did (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks a great van with some nice pics.
Had a quick look at your blog,think I'll put Alkmaar on my places to see list just for the coned cheesy chips !


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> WOW,,,Simply WOW !.
> 
> Lovely looking Vehicle being put to FANTASTIC use, & Long may it last, Well done.
> So where did you go, How long for & what if any are the things you would change on your vehicle now you've used it ?



Thanks.  Three weeks, Scotland as far north as Ullapool, with stops in the Lake District and Northumberland along the way.

Had a wonderful morning after wilding in a nature reserve near Montrose, the rangers turned up and had been mist-netting birds for ringing.  They let us release a couple of them.  How cool is that?

Changes...many   The problem is we've spent 5 years with a very well built and designed Westfalia.  This one has potential, but it's been designed as a weekender.  It uses tiny gas bottles and only has 20L of fresh water (we carried another 10L as well), but basically meant we had to hit a campsite every 2 or 3 days.  We need to extend that range, how I'm not yet certain, but I have lots of ideas.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 2, 2016)

Do you know what,,, There is a lot to be said to K I S S,,,i sometimes miss that in some of the other vehicles n Boats ive explored in, But ime Older, Softer, Fatter, & Like a bit more comfort n Conveniences these days.

Did I see you have a Blog !, Where ?.


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Do you know what,,, There is a lot to be said to K I S S,,,i sometimes miss that in some of the other vehicles n Boats ive explored in, But ime Older, Softer, Fatter, & Like a bit more comfort n Conveniences these days.
> 
> Did I see you have a Blog !, Where ?.



Simple is good, I like simple.  

Our Westy is gas free, with alcohol stoves and a compressor fridge.  This one runs the stove and a huge 3 way fridge off tiny camping gaz cartridges, think we went through over £60 of gas in three weeks, without using the fridge (which isn't actaually very good anyway!).  I'm looking at diesel stoves at the moment, I'd like to go gas free again.  But I'm not sure.

Blog is at The Betty Bus Diaries | Adventures, travels and tea drinking in a VW Westfalia Campervan.  There used to be a link in the signature, but seems to have stopped working.  Guess we will need a new blog now that Betty is going!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for Blog Link, Will give it a look see.
HOW MUCH GAS !!, Blinking Hell.
I get through about such a small amount, I feel embarrass filling up !.

I LOVE Diesel Cookers & Stoves. Had a Taylors 79D, and a Wallis Hob with Fan Cooker on my Boat, OH HOW I MISS THEM...


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Thanks for Blog Link, Will give it a look see.
> HOW MUCH GAS !!, Blinking Hell.
> I get through about such a small amount, I feel embarrass filling up !.
> 
> I LOVE Diesel Cookers & Stoves. Had a Taylors 79D, and a Wallis Hob with Fan Cooker on my Boat, OH HOW I MII THEM...



Interesting...tell me about the Wallis, I've been looking at them..

- how much noise does it make?  I do use campsites (burn him!), are they as noisey as Eber's/Webastos when cooking/heating?
- How effective is the heater?  The stove will be at the back of our van, so would need to heat the interior from there.
- How good was it at boiling water?  I don't think you can underestimate the amout of tea I drink   Seriously, how is it to cook on?
- Was battery usage significant?

For the winter I will strap in a big cylinder of gas somewhere!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 2, 2016)

Before I go any further into detail,,, How much do you like your tea ?

Because I had the Wallas 85DP With Blower Lid Extra assembally, Gimbled, & Fitted for me & The whole lot came out at just shy of £1600 a few years ago. Was it worth it ?. 
YEP,,EVERY PENNY !.


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

I like my tea quite a lot 

The price is offputting, I'm sure fitting an LPG tank would be cheaper.  I like the idea of a single fuel source, but knowing the racket that diesel heaters make, i wouldn't want to be annoying the neighbours just to feed my addiction.

I need to see one in action I suppose.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 2, 2016)

I couldn't even make Toast on it LOL LOL.


it Sipped Red Diesel/Kerosene mix that I got for a stupid cheap price, typically (if memory serves) at about 2-3lt over 24hrs, Fairly silent, Didn't even notice a power drain on 12v & it heated the 30 ft internal space up of 43 ft by 11 ft wide boat up with little problems. 
Would I fit one in a Motor home,,,,If CHEAPER & ime talking Half that Price Fitted. Then Yes in a Hartbeat. & I would buy a Toaster lol


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info, very useful.

Trying to decide if my toaster would still work: CVC Gas Cooker Double Toaster | CampervanCulture.com


----------



## Byronic (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice looking van. A lot depends on where & when type usage of course, but I'd be inclined to go with the generally most popular choice ie  gas ancillaries, noting that it already has a gas fridge. For heating a 2 heat setting Truma fan heater, 2nd choice the good ol' Propex, usually easy to find somewhere to mount either. I'd make space for a couple of 6kg (at least) gas bottles, or if possible an underslung tank, even both.


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

An underslung tank would be the only option, there really isn't room in there for larger cylinders, without losing something important, such as water.  Unfortunately there are no standard mounting kits for this van as they are not that common, so I'd need to fabricate something.

Underslung water tanks could be an option, but it's not unusual for us to be out in freezing conditions, so I am not convinced.  I'd rather keep the water inboard.  

Waste water will probably go external, I can deal with that in cold weather.

Ta for the ideas


----------



## pughed2 (Nov 2, 2016)

*Toyota pop top*

Dane, my petrol Toyota 1993, was absolute dream to drive, but there was this strange starting system, where the colder it got, the more you had to pump the accelerator to start, so occasionally had to swing the key a few times before firing up ..........Steve bristol


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

That's made me think actually, my VW had a cold start lever (it altered the fuel pump timing), not that I ever needed it, even down to -13c.  Don't remember seeing one on this van (and it is mechanical, not ECU controlled). To be fair it took me a while to find the lever to open the fuel filler flap, so maybe it's just in a really obvious place...


----------



## jeanette (Nov 2, 2016)

dane said:


> Thanks for the info, very useful.
> 
> Trying to decide if my toaster would still work: CVC Gas Cooker Double Toaster | CampervanCulture.com



Can I just ask how does the double toaster work I don't think I've seen a one??


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 2, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Can I just ask how does the double toaster work I don't think I've seen a one??



I think it's kinda like a Metal Heat De fuser if you like, That Takes the heat from the cooker Hob & Spreds it over a bigger area more evenly rather than the concentrated burn area of the gas ring it's self type thing.


Maybe !.


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 2, 2016)

dane said:


> After a succession of engine failures, we decided that the old Westy has to go.  Which is actually quite emotional.  And upsetting, because she's now running really well!  However, we have a new van which meets our needs a bit better.  Plus I don't panic at every little noise...
> 
> A '95 (actually, I think it's a '94) Toyota HiAce, 2.8D with part time 4wd and low ratio box.  Japanese import.  I'm completely unable to read the owner's manual.
> 
> ...


Ah Tis a thing of beauty and a joy to behold!! Love it and if its typical Toyota build quality you've got many happy years and adventures ahead!


----------



## Byronic (Nov 2, 2016)

Tesco sell a similar one (camping gear section), in stainless steel. Only big enough surface for one large slice, one side at a time obviously. £3 or £4?


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 2, 2016)

there is a hiacehobo blog of an irish guy who has lived in his for 4 years and travels all over


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> there is a hiacehobo blog of an irish guy who has lived in his for 4 years and travels all over



Ta, yes, been following his blog for quite a while.  His rotating front seat post made me chuckle.


----------



## DAVEY (Nov 2, 2016)

*Heat transfer kettle*



dane said:


> Interesting...tell me about the Wallis, I've been looking at them..
> 
> - how much noise does it make?  I do use campsites (burn him!), are they as noisey as Eber's/Webastos when cooking/heating?
> - How effective is the heater?  The stove will be at the back of our van, so would need to heat the interior from there.
> ...




For the tea try one of these,  Fox 1.5Ltr Heat Transfer Kettle: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

(I got mine from a fishing tackle shop)   It really does boil faster and saves time as well as fuel.


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

GreggBear said:


> Ah Tis a thing of beauty and a joy to behold!! Love it and if its typical Toyota build quality you've got many happy years and adventures ahead!



As far as I can tell, it's pretty much a HiLux from a mechanical point of view.  And if the Top Gear monkeys can't kill one of those, maybe there is hope for me?


----------



## dane (Nov 2, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I think it's kinda like a Metal Heat De fuser if you like, That Takes the heat from the cooker Hob & Spreds it over a bigger area more evenly rather than the concentrated burn area of the gas ring it's self type thing.
> 
> 
> Maybe !.



Yep, that's pretty much it.  You get nice circles on your toast 

Best camping toaster I've tried.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 3, 2016)

Great looking van, should be very reliable as well being Toyota. Lovely side for exploring.


----------

